# canning eggs



## hlldc1947 (Apr 21, 2016)

hello. I am new to this site so may not be doing things correctly, but here is my questions.

Can you can eggs? Maybe scramble them first. Actually I just did scramble some eggs and put them in a pint jar and they are now in the canner. I really don't know how long to can them but we will see what happens.

But in the mean time, has anyone ever canned eggs in any form? I do not like pickles so I am sure pickled eggs would not suit me either.

Also, I would like to can a meal in a jar. What I would like is a sweet and sour chicken. It would have chunks of chicken, baby carrots, sliced water chestnuts, pineapple chunks, snow peas and possibly cashews. It is all packed in a sweet and sour sauce. Can all that be put in one jar. Or should I hold back the cashews for instance until we are ready to eat the meal and heat it up. All this goes over rice cooked separately. And if I do all this how long should it can? Because of the chicken I assume it should go 90 min in a quart jar. Any suggestion or input is welcome.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Eggs?

Water bath or pressure canned?

I can't imagine either one being safe


----------



## hlldc1947 (Apr 21, 2016)

pressure canned. I canned them at 10 lbs pressure for 90 minutes.
They are done and cooling off. I could probably open one just to see how it turned out. They look ok. one pint was about 3/4 full and swelled to a full jar. The other pint was only about 1/3 full and swelled to 12 full. Actually I'll go open the smaller jar and see how it tastes.

ok. I'm back. still kicking! the egg was essentially one big lump but breaks apart easily. It tastes okay. would be better with some sausage, peppers and cheese and more salt and pepper. It also lost any yellow coloring more of a light beige. I prob didn't have to pressure it for as long as I did but I just put it in the canner with some other pints of ham cubes I was pressuring.

But needless to say I don't know how long it will last.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I have, against all rules and regulations, canned pickled eggs before (and fed them to several friends and fam members) without a problem. I water bath canned in a higher acidity brine than normal. The eggs got discolored sitting on the shelf after a few months and I tossed em, fearing for my life lol

Other than that, no personal experience. Do you have a canning book around that would help guide you in the right direction perhaps? If I recall correctly, botulism was the reason I wasn't supposed to can eggs.

For your sweet n sour chicken: I would go ahead and try that but check canning instructions for similar items first.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Canned scrambled eggs? I'd like to know how you get the jar clean again? Sandblasting?


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

We're trying the freezing of scrambled eggs (raw) this summer to see if that allows us to keep up our egg consumption over the winter when output drops. I figure if I can freeze 40 dozen we'd have all we need to get us through the slow time. We'll put them in ice cube trays with some salt and then bag them. Does anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Asfar as the sweet and sour. I have canned chicken soup without the noodles, they would turn to mush and thicken the soup-unsafe. And have done stew, without thickener. Yes, you would cann anything to the longest process time of whatever is in the jar.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

BohemianWaxwing said:


> We're trying the freezing of scrambled eggs (raw) this summer to see if that allows us to keep up our egg consumption over the winter when output drops. I figure if I can freeze 40 dozen we'd have all we need to get us through the slow time. We'll put them in ice cube trays with some salt and then bag them. Does anyone else have experience with this?


I have froze them whole for my dogs. The yoke stays more whole when thawed so they are diffrent to cook. So scrambled is the way to go. Also I just fed some froze egg whites, they were very runny,more like a liquid not like a white. I'd suggest you try it before you fill the freezer. Unlike me. In the heat of the moment of my summers, I cann and freeze anything that moves or dosen't then feed it to my husband,dogs, chickens depending on edability.Now, you are makeing me wounder how boiled and froze would be for the dogs/chickens. Even baby chicks would like them crumbled for my spring chick feed...


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

We have some in the freezer now that we'll try this summer before we start in on it in too big a way...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

BohemianWaxwing said:


> We're trying the freezing of scrambled eggs (raw) this summer to see if that allows us to keep up our egg consumption over the winter when output drops. I figure if I can freeze 40 dozen we'd have all we need to get us through the slow time. We'll put them in ice cube trays with some salt and then bag them. Does anyone else have experience with this?


I have. If you don't mix the yolk into the white a bit, it will go super thick and sticky. I found they didn't do well for eating on their own, but were fantastic for baked goods. I tried scrambling some that had been frozen and they went sort of rubbery. This was all 35+ years ago.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks, BB. That's helpful info. We might want to cut down on the quantity a smidge if they won't make edible scrambled eggs, but it still would be nice to be able to use them in other recipes.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I know this is an old fashioned approach, but the best way to preserve eggs for long time storage with little change to the texture is to cover them with waterglass. 

http://www.granny-miller.com/how-to-preserve-eggs-with-water-glass/

MEN ran an experiment in the '70s on egg preservation. And refrigerating or waterglassing unwashed freshly laid eggs both were superior to any other method. So it seems to me that freezing the ones to use in baking and refrigerating or waterglassing those for fresh eating would be a good combination. 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/how-to-store-fresh-eggs-zmaz77ndzgoe.aspx

I've successfully kept eggs in the 'fridge for 4 months with little degradation except the whites going a bit runny. I've never tried waterglassing.

What I would absolutely NOT do is can them in any way shape or form. I think that would be disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the 'wet-dry' method of dehydrating for my extra eggs.

http://tacticalintelligence.net/blog/how-to-make-powdered-eggs.htm

I would not can eggs. I goes against everything I was taught.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

7thswan said:


> I have froze them whole for my dogs. The yoke stays more whole when thawed so they are diffrent to cook. So scrambled is the way to go. Also I just fed some froze egg whites, they were very runny,more like a liquid not like a white. I'd suggest you try it before you fill the freezer. Unlike me. In the heat of the moment of my summers, I cann and freeze anything that moves or dosen't then feed it to my husband,dogs, chickens depending on edability.Now, you are makeing me wounder how boiled and froze would be for the dogs/chickens. Even baby chicks would like them crumbled for my spring chick feed...


I noticed that you didn't serve any to yourself....just sayin'!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> I noticed that you didn't serve any to yourself....just sayin'!


Oh me, heck I eat anything the hubby or dogs eat, but if hubby isn't arround I'll eat right out of a can or jar.


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 8, 2009)

hlldc1947 said:


> What I would like is a sweet and sour chicken. It would have chunks of chicken, baby carrots, sliced water chestnuts, pineapple chunks, snow peas and possibly cashews. It is all packed in a sweet and sour sauce. Can all that be put in one jar. Or should I hold back the cashews for instance until we are ready to eat the meal and heat it up. All this goes over rice cooked separately. And if I do all this how long should it can? Because of the chicken I assume it should go 90 min in a quart jar. Any suggestion or input is welcome.


90 minutes for a quart below 1000' altitude, 75 minutes for a pint. (Adjust for altitudes, as usual.)

Found this recipe in my files for Sweet and Sour Chicken. One caveat about canning chicken in strongly flavored sauces is that it really takes on the flavor of the sauce. To the point that it almost loses any chicken flavor. Of course, maybe my sauces have been overly strong... One alternative to avoiding that issue is canning the sauce separately from the chicken and mixing the two when you prepare it to eat. (I'd opt to add the cashews later as well. I'm not sure how they'd hold up to being cooked for 90 minutes.)

*Sweet and Sour Chicken*
makes about 5 quarts

4 1/2 lbs chicken, boneless, skinless thighs and breasts cut in bite size pieces
2 large green peppers chopped
1 large red pepper chopped
2 onions chopped
3 20oz cans pineapple chunks drained, reserve juice (packed in juice, not in syrup)
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 1/4 cups white vinegar
6 Tablespoons soy sauce
4 Tablespoons catsup
1 teaspoon finely chopped ginger

Layer chicken, onions, peppers and pineapple in quart jars.

Heat brown sugar, vinegar, soy sauce, catsup, ginger and 3 cups of pineapple juice ( add water if there is not enough juice) and bring to a light boil until sugar is dissolved.

Pour liquid over the solids in the jars. Leave 1" headspace. Place hot lids on jars and then the screw bands. Pressure can for 90 minutes at 11 lbs pressure or according for your elevation.

When serving, thicken the juice with a little cornstarch and serve with rice.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I freeze my eggs in ice cube trays and then put them in a freezer bag and freeze and when I need an egg I take one out and put in cakes, scrambled eggs or whatever else I need them for. Works great and lasts us through the slow egg laying winters.


----------



## TNbear23 (May 31, 2014)

BohemianWaxwing said:


> We're trying the freezing of scrambled eggs (raw) this summer to see if that allows us to keep up our egg consumption over the winter when output drops. I figure if I can freeze 40 dozen we'd have all we need to get us through the slow time. We'll put them in ice cube trays with some salt and then bag them. Does anyone else have experience with this?


I freeze our eggs. I place the number of eggs DH and I eat for breakfast in a small zip loc, shake the bag to scramble and freeze. When I want to use them I place the whole bag in a pot of boiling water until they are cooked. You can add what ever you want into the eggs and make an omelet. Saves a lot of time in the morning, taste great and bonus simple clean-up.
I also keep some proportioned for baking.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

I've always heard to preserve eggs in oil. Found a link for you: http://www.offthegridnews.com/off-grid-foods/preserving-eggs-for-the-long-term/

LuLu


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I have no idea how long you are trying to preserve, but I watched a USDA video done through a county extendion office about egg preserving. Take fresh clean eggs, wipe with a light oil (mineral or olive), insert in carton nose down, store unrefrigerated up to 9 months. 

In effect, you have sealed out air and bacteria from penetrating the shell.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

thericeguy said:


> I have no idea how long you are trying to preserve, but I watched a USDA video done through a county extendion office about egg preserving. Take fresh clean eggs, wipe with a light oil (mineral or olive), insert in carton nose down, store unrefrigerated up to 9 months.
> 
> In effect, you have sealed out air and bacteria from penetrating the shell.


Wow. 9 months would certainly carry us through the slow egg time. I'd have to work myself up to the idea of keeping eggs out that long, though. 

Has anyone tried this and lived to tell about it?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

See the MEN article I referred to above. 9 months refrigerated, but not at room temps.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

BohemianWaxwing said:


> Wow. 9 months would certainly carry us through the slow egg time. I'd have to work myself up to the idea of keeping eggs out that long, though.
> 
> Has anyone tried this and lived to tell about it?


I have gone back to try and find the USDA video I mentioned even before this thread. Sadly I have not been able to find it. The best I can find is a video with a text link at the start. My poor eyesight and small screen keeps me from being able to read it to view the article. All I can tell is that it is linking to a govt website. Perhaps you could read it to verify the authenticity of what I and the person in the video are saying. 

I am certain of what I saw in that county extension video. It was a govt sponsored educational video, so I considered it a trusted source. Just wish I could show you. 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uSZxTZ0yme8[/ame]


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Look what I saw in my local grocery today!! How do they do it!? Shelf stable even, I am impressed.

Anyone know of updated canning guidelines for eggs...?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The woman in the video refrigerates the oil coated eggs. Perhaps if you lived in a cold climate with a root cellar, you might be able to keep them out, but certainly not what I would call room temperature, and certainly not in the South. 

As to canning pickled eggs. I'm not aware of a safe way to do this at home, but there are several videos on how to do it on the 'net. The two I opened all had the disclaimer that this isn't considered safe. But neither are some other practices people engage in. I still pickle okra by packing in a jar and pouring a boiling solution over it then inverting the jars. That used to be the standard way, but now the jars are supposed to be waterbathed.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ShannonR said:


> Look what I saw in my local grocery today!! How do they do it!? Shelf stable even, I am impressed.
> 
> Anyone know of updated canning guidelines for eggs...?


Commercial canning is able to heat canned foods to a temperature high enough to kill botulism bacterium, so no toxin can be produced -- which is what may potentially kill you. 

Home canning can't reach those high temperatures all the way through dense foods such as eggs, butter, pureed pumpkin or even whole garlic cloves, which is why those sorts of items are all on the "do not try this at home" list.

No new home canning guidelines will be issued for eggs, I'm afraid.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool, thank you! That answers my question perfectly.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Belfrybat said:


> The woman in the video refrigerates the oil coated eggs. Perhaps if you lived in a cold climate with a root cellar, you might be able to keep them out, but certainly not what I would call room temperature, and certainly not in the South.
> 
> As to canning pickled eggs. I'm not aware of a safe way to do this at home, but there are several videos on how to do it on the 'net. The two I opened all had the disclaimer that this isn't considered safe. But neither are some other practices people engage in. I still pickle okra by packing in a jar and pouring a boiling solution over it then inverting the jars. That used to be the standard way, but now the jars are supposed to be waterbathed.


She does, but states it is not needed. Are you able to read and post the link? I cannot. Thanks. Regardless, sounds like OP needs to store a few months for molt/winter. This will work.


----------

